# I'm new to the whole showing thing



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

and I honestly have no idea where to even begin.
I have one longhair tri-color chihuahua, AKC, and one short-hair merle chihuahua, AKC.

I want to get them into the show ring, and I want to do some agility with the little one *merle*, he already can jump and go through some hoops.

If there is ANY useful sites, people, information you could help with, I would much appreciate it!

THANK YOU!

Here they are:










I'l post more pictures of them, when I upload them.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Bumping this up,sorry i have no idea but somebody on here may know.Lovely photos.I LOVE Alfie


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you. 
Anyone? Anything?


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

If you want to show in agility the best thing to do would be to find a good agility class that is geared to beginners. Then take an intermediate class and then onto advanced. When I get a new student into my agility classes I usually tell them it takes from 9 months to a year to be ready to show, all depending on how much you practice outside of class. 

As far as conformation showing goes I would think that a good class would also be the way to start. A good teacher can then help you find a good first show and get started. I would also consider finding a good mentor to help you decide if your pup is show quality. The first question would also be, is the dog you want to show in conformation neutered or intact?


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

He is not neutered, and is well intact.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

N/M


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey...that is great that you want to get started showing!! I ordered a few books of of Amazon to start. I couldn't find anyone that wanted to teach me and actually the few people I knew that did show were really rude and unhelpful, as if they didn't want me to LOL. 

Since then I have met many of the local handlers here and showing is now an absolute blast whether we win or lose b'c your friends are all their cheering you on and you're there cheering them on. Everyone makes it to the same general radius of shows, and none of us can win (or lose haha) without each other. 

Here are a few books I read that helped get me hooked on showing, I would HIGHLY recommend you get at least one of them, if not both, and sit down and read thru them.

Amazon.com: Show Me!: A Dog Showing Primer (9780764138898): D. Caroline Coile Ph.D.: Books






Amazon.com: The Winning Edge: Show Ring Secrets (Howell reference books) (9780876058343): George Alston: Books

I will say...and this is a dangerous statement, and do with it what you will, because its certainly not the attitude I take, but, I would not initially bring your merle into the conformation ring (I can't tell if you want to just do agility w/ him or conformation too). Merles as I am sure you know are just such a stupidly controversial subject and no one wants to be associated with them or people that show/breed them. Many breeders that breed them don't show them. Period. After you've made some friends and people get to know you, do what you want as far as he goes  I just think that part of what has made showing really enjoyable for me is the comradeship and oh boy, cannot imagine what would have happened if I walked in with a merle  Also many breeders won't sell to people that breed them. 

Do you have a local kennel club? AKC's website usually has them all listed. 

Austin's All Breed Kennel Club: Austin Kennel Club, Inc.
Secretary : Marianne Sue Lair
Address: 127721 Burson Dr., Manchaca, TX , 78652
Website: Welcome to home of the Austin Kennel Club
Email: [email protected]
Club Type: All Breed
Club Detail: Click here


I learned all the showing stuff myself but I now have a mentor working with me to get me ready to breed.

Your little tri color has a cute little head. You should get some stacked pictures of him and compare his body to the breed standard. Tho LOL ... it all just depends on your judge that day and what they like that day haha.


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

Ah, kind of easy to understand. I'll start checking things out. I have my older boy in a beginner class right now for training, but it's a class and I'd like more one on one with him. 

Is there like a site I could go to to check those kinds of things out, or should i look through AKC, or just google myself crazy? LOL


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree with KittyD about the conformation ring. However, if that's what you really want to do I would start by having your dog evaluated by someone who really knows the breed before getting started in classes.

I do agility with my border collies and my chihuahua. They love it. It's lots of fun, you get to run around and they see it as a big game of play. It's not based on looks, but rather on training and ability. I've shown my dogs covered in mud in the pouring down rain and laughed the whole time. 

Again, if you are interested you can find a good class, practice regularly and in about a year you can go out showing!!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

omguthrie said:


> I agree with KittyD about the conformation ring. However, if that's what you really want to do I would start by having your dog evaluated by someone who really knows the breed before getting started in classes.
> 
> I do agility with my border collies and my chihuahua. They love it. It's lots of fun, you get to run around and they see it as a big game of play. It's not based on looks, but rather on training and ability. I've shown my dogs covered in mud in the pouring down rain and laughed the whole time.
> 
> Again, if you are interested you can find a good class, practice regularly and in about a year you can go out showing!!


OMG we agree on something for once! :lol:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I also wanted to say...in the breed rings, you see politics come into play maybe 1/3 of the time. At least that's my experience. However, in group rings, it's ALL about the politics. I somehow got a Group 1 win this past weekend and in the Best In Show ring there was little old me and 6 very professional, very established, very well known handlers with their nationally ranked grand champions LOL. In groups (which really aren't that important IMO), if you go, and you're a nobody, you don't expect to win. Bryco took a Group 1 win, his breeder who was been breeding for 20+ years, has NEVER gotten a group 1 win. He was over the moon about B taking one. BUT ANWAY... So maybe about 25% of the time in the group rings you will get owner handlers, and less than 5% of the time do they take a Group 1 placement. But as far as your shot of making a champion out of your dog, its totally not true that its all about who you know. Most of the time the judges try to be pretty fair I think. And some days they like you, and other days you get chucked!


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

I know all too well about the merle controversy, and was not planning on making myself look like a complete idiot with showing him in the ring. I would like just to do agility with him, he is so smart! He knows how to jump hoops, sit, lay down, roll over, do a circle on command, AND HES ONLY 3 MONTHS OLD! He is very smart. 

My longhair on the other hand, is kind of *slow*, he has a beautiful conformation, and does NOT like to jump at all. He will beg me to pick him up on the couch when the other 2 have no problem jumping. But his stance, and when he lays down is almost perfect, as perfect as it could be, which is probably not so great, we'll work on that. LOL


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> I also wanted to say...in the breed rings, you see politics come into play maybe 1/3 of the time. At least that's my experience. However, in group rings, it's ALL about the politics. I somehow got a Group 1 win this past weekend and in the Best In Show ring there was little old me and 6 very professional, very established, very well known handlers with their nationally ranked grand champions LOL. In groups (which really aren't that important IMO), if you go, and you're a nobody, you don't expect to win. Bryco took a Group 1 win, his breeder who was been breeding for 20+ years, has NEVER gotten a group 1 win. He was over the moon about B taking one. BUT ANWAY... So maybe about 25% of the time in the group rings you will get owner handlers, and less than 5% of the time do they take a Group 1 placement. But as far as your shot of making a champion out of your dog, its totally not true that its all about who you know. Most of the time the judges try to be pretty fair I think. And some days they like you, and other days you get chucked!


This is the kind of stuff I want to know, the juicy stuff I want to know exactly what Im getting into.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think the most political places to show are on either coast...in the middle of the US its less politcal. Some people out east could walk into the ring with a piece of poop on a leash and take Best of Breed. LOL.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

For conformation you want a lead that matches the dog...I don't know anything about agility tho. Bryco uses a white lead ha ha. You definitely want to get him used to being on a show lead if he's not already.


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

*pictures!*

Is there a place online I could buy from? I guess I could ask some of my breeder friends where they got theirs. Hm.

Here are some candid pictures of them, and my female is in a few pictures.


This is their facebook album I have on them.
Click here for all sorts of pictures!


























(aflie's shaved here, and is growing his coat back out)


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Show Leads: Beaded Dog Leads, Resco, Kindness & Beaded Show Leads those are what I use. The kindness ones aren't necessary, and often are too big for a chi anyway  I would get a few...they seem to have a knack for disappearing


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> Show Leads: Beaded Dog Leads, Resco, Kindness & Beaded Show Leads those are what I use. The kindness ones aren't necessary, and often are too big for a chi anyway  I would get a few...they seem to have a knack for disappearing



Looking now!


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

OH I like the braided lead, looks so cute!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

((just the plain basic string leads are what you want  ))


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I know KittyD, I thought the same thing! :hello1:

Depends on the venue for agility collars and leashes. In AKC you are allowed to have a collar on your dog in the ring but no tags. In USDAA no collars are allowed in the ring. Leashes don't matter as you don't use them for anything. In fact I use dark colored ones because when you line up to start your run you normally take them off and toss them behind you into the dirt. A leash runner picks it up and takes it to the exit area for you to pick up and put on your dog as you leave the ring. 

In agility 99.9% of the handlers are the owners of the dogs. There aren't professional handlers. Since the game is very objective instead of subjective like the conformation ring the scores are very clear. If your dog knocks a bar it doesn't matter who you are, the dog still knocked the bar. The winner is the most accurate, fastest dog that day.

If your pup is 3 months old you could easily start him in a foundation agility class that will teach you and him some good skills that will prepare him to start real agility in a few months. You don't really start jumping puppies til they are at least 6 months old and then only jumps as high as their elbows.


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

omguthrie said:


> I know KittyD, I thought the same thing! :hello1:
> 
> Depends on the venue for agility collars and leashes. In AKC you are allowed to have a collar on your dog in the ring but no tags. In USDAA no collars are allowed in the ring. Leashes don't matter as you don't use them for anything. In fact I use dark colored ones because when you line up to start your run you normally take them off and toss them behind you into the dirt. A leash runner picks it up and takes it to the exit area for you to pick up and put on your dog as you leave the ring.
> 
> ...


My ears and eyes are wide open. I'm learrrrrning


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

the neck pieces on the braided ones at least from that seller are way too big for a chi tho


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> the neck pieces on the braided ones at least from that seller are way too big for a chi tho


Well crap, I'll keep looking LOL.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok, I just gotta jump in here.  

I agree with Kristi. Get some books. Read. Google. Learn all you can. Go to some shows. Then look up your local all breed kennel club and contact them about conformation handling classes. Take your guy and try it out. Those people will help you.

I've just gotta ask though.... you shaved him? Why? Coat is important in the ring. It may take a LONG time for it to grow back and may never be the right texture after being shaved. Just curious why that was done?

Did you buy from someone who shows their dogs? He's AKC registered, right? What's his bite like? Does he have both testicles?

Most show people will genuinely want to help beginners if they have a good attitude and are enthusiastic about learning and can take constructive criticism. It really is a fun hobby but beware... you may get hooked and then you will spend your weekends traveling around to dog shows.


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Ok, I just gotta jump in here.
> 
> I agree with Kristi. Get some books. Read. Google. Learn all you can. Go to some shows. Then look up your local all breed kennel club and contact them about conformation handling classes. Take your guy and try it out. Those people will help you.
> 
> ...


He is only 9 months old, and his coat was about 5-6 in long, and when I took them all to the park he would get really hot, really fast. I'll give it time to grow back, I'm in no rush, just trying to know the basics and educate myself.
I did buy him from someone who shows their dogs, she's helping me a little, she just lives in another city and it's hard to get together with her all the time. He is AKC registered, his teeth line up perfectly, neither under or over bite. And yes he has both testicles.


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

Here he is, a few weeks ago.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol -- is that before or after the shave?


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> Lol -- is that before or after the shave?


 LOL, that's before. He has realllly long hair on his back and sides, like FULL hair, and his tail is like a broom! (when grown out)


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Austin's home town show is coming up in April... the 16 and 17. You should go check it out! http://www.onofrio.com/plist/aust1pl.pdf


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I love going to the local shows. Ihave mea some really nice people and some not so nice. It seems the chis always show first thing so I have to leave really early or stay the night nearby.


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

Zoey's Mom said:


> I love going to the local shows. Ihave mea some really nice people and some not so nice. It seems the chis always show first thing so I have to leave really early or stay the night nearby.


Was checking out local shows all night last night, found a few here and surrounding areas.

 YAY!
I"m kinda excited. Now when I goto shows to watch, I only bring myself, not the dogs correct?


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

still wondering if anyone has anything insightful about agility or showing?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

littlelovechihuahuas said:


> Was checking out local shows all night last night, found a few here and surrounding areas.
> 
> YAY!
> I"m kinda excited. Now when I goto shows to watch, I only bring myself, not the dogs correct?


Correct. Only dogs entered in the show are allowed.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

You've gotten quite a bit of good advice on this thread. What kind of insightful advice are you looking for? Most of us have said that if you want to do conformation or agility you need to start looking for classes and/or evaluations from experienced conformation show people around you. That really is the best way to start.


----------

